# Help? She's still...



## Tacoma123 (Mar 17, 2007)

Its been a while since I posted on here.. Tacoma is a year and a half - closer to 2 years now. She never really chewed anything as a puppy, but lately she's been chewing EVERYTHING! Getting into the trash, anything she can get her mouth on. I don't understand why she's doing this now... She has bones, chew toys - everything!

HELP!!!?? Is this normal? what do I do?


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

She is Bored!!!!
you need to keep her busy.
Or take her for long walks before you go anywhere.
Or put he back in Crate


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I agree with Dawn.

She is bored and needs mental and physical stimulation to keep busy


----------



## Tacoma123 (Mar 17, 2007)

We go for a walk every morning and every night when I get home. My parents are home with her, but she doesn't really care for them and vice versa. She only listens to her Mom and Dad.... But its just the destruction she leaves when I'm not there... I can't leave her in her in a crate all day, she's got too much energy. 

She gets bored of her toys easily... is there anything I can do, put up for her, or give her to help that?


----------



## Liljah (Jan 20, 2008)

Your parents can't help you burn the energy through the day? Toss the ball around? Go for a run? Swimming? If they can't help you, then you may have to crate her through the day. She can't be trusted alone.

Also, switch up her toys. If Shane been stuck on a toy for a couple of weeks, I will switch with another toy, so he doesn't get bored. 

How long are these walks you go on? What activities are you doing with her? Maybe instead of a half hour walk, try an hour walk. She has a lot of energy because she has no way of burning it off. You have to exercise her more or she will continue to become destructive


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Agreed!!!
obviously she isn't getting enough exercise
can't your parents play with her??


----------



## Tacoma123 (Mar 17, 2007)

Walks are an hour 2x's a day in the week, and on weekends we're running, walking, swimming at the lake. we're out for about 5+hrs. 

Tacoma was sent up for training and my parents are against everything we have done with her. They've never had anything like a Shepherd. So they REFUSE to use a prong collar to walk her, anything! Nothing changes their minds. It's very frustrating actually.

And no lie, My parents really don't like her, and I guess she picks up on that. She's too smart


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

then you'll have to crate her she can't be trusted
and hopfully your parents can let her out to go to bathroom
That is terrible they don't like her and yes they know they are wicked smart.


----------



## Tacoma123 (Mar 17, 2007)

I live down stairs... Pretty much have the whole basement to myself... She has free rein of down there if theres people over there, She's spoiled and has a couch! She likes down there better; its cooler but thats where she tears things up


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

It sounds like the best thing for her is to crate her while you are gone since it looks like your parents will not do much with her. My girl has a lot of energy, but she is crated while we are at work all day. I just make sure that she gets lots of exercise and mental stimulation every day when I get home. She immediately gets a walk and then it is training/play time in the yard. After dinner it is usually another walk and more training and playing. Then we have class a couple days a week. Try upping Tacoma's exercise and training and hopefully that will help with the chewing and destruction. Good luck!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Tacoma123I live down stairs... Pretty much have the whole basement to myself... She has free rein of down there if theres people over there, She's spoiled and has a couch! She likes down there better; its cooler but thats where she tears things up


She is pissed off that you are gone 
S.A. just a little bit.
if you don't want things destroyed its a crate 

I agree with mollysmom


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Sounds to me like she needs a job ie a job could be that she carries a back pack on her walks and carries a ball, water, cookies, poo bags and your supplies for the walk. Jesse gets 3 walks a day sometimes 4, 1 or 2 are taken in the vehicle to somewhere new, we also play fetch with him every day, and he has a couple of balls that we can fill food in and has to toss them around for the food (usually 1 meal a day is in the balls).


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Could you find a doggie day care place for a couple days a week.


----------



## Tacoma123 (Mar 17, 2007)

She used to go to DC 3x'a week, But my parents got the smart idea to move 30 min from ANY day care. She was so good when she went...


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Tacoma123Walks are an hour 2x's a day in the week, and on weekends we're running, walking, swimming at the lake. we're out for about 5+hrs.
> 
> Tacoma was sent up for training and my parents are against everything we have done with her. They've never had anything like a Shepherd. So they REFUSE to use a prong collar to walk her, anything! Nothing changes their minds. It's very frustrating actually.
> 
> And no lie, My parents really don't like her, and I guess she picks up on that. She's too smart


I'll give my opinion. Stop as much interaction as possible between your parents and the dog. They will undo all of your efforts. Crate the dog when you're gone until she's older. Currently you are spending TWO HOURS per week day walking her and it's not enough which means it's time to change what you consider exercise. I have two high energy, high drive working line Schutzhund dogs. I have absolutely no shot at providing them two hours of exercise per weekday. It would never happen. I provide them with about 20 minutes of intense work every or every other day surrounded by walks of 10-30 minutes on the "off days". You are human, and you can only dedicate so much time to your dog. Make it count. Get a long line and a ball launcher http://leerburg.com/898.htm#doubleplay. At the end of every training session I work on recalls with this. The launcher can get the ball out a good 30-40 yards without any real effort from me. They fly out to get the ball, and when they get it I run the opposite way and call them. Once they get close to me I tell them to out the ball for another ball or a bite on a tug. If the field is big enough, you can lauch a ball in the opposite direction. 5 or 6 of these will "blow out" the energy of a GSD in peak physical condition and really get their tongue wagging. Give it a try, 20 minutes of obedience and rigorous exercise and maybe 20 minute of walking. Then enjoy the rest of your evening with a worn out dog.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: littledmcShe is pissed off that you are gone


I don't believe this. I think we have to be careful about assuming what our dogs are thinking. It just gets in the way of what we're trying to accomplish. 



> Originally Posted By: ZuesGSD
> Currently you are spending TWO HOURS per week day walking her and it's not enough which means it's time to change what you consider exercise.


John is right. Two hours a week is not enough. Walks are not enough even if you walked her two hours a day. A few months ago, someone started a thread asking "how much do you exercise your GSD?" Most of us answered somewhere in the range of 2-3 hours, which included a lot of vigorous (cardiovascular, running) exercise. Get up earlier. Hire a dog walker. Come home during lunch. Stay up late. 

Some nights, we're out there at midnight exercising our GSD. When we have to get an early start on days, we exercise him at 4am. Running is always better than walking. But walks keep your dog from being bored with the same old routine. It's part of the life of owning a GSD. Sorry. There's no easy way around it. A Tired Dog is a Good Dog. The others are right. She's chewing because she's bored. Molly'sMom gives you lots of good idea. We play fetch, soccer, frisbee, Find It games in our backyard, anything new and different and interesting. 

Tire Tacoma out and let her snooze in her crate all day. She'll be a model citizen, and a pleasure to live with, regardless of what your parents do or don't do.


----------

